# 2-cycle carb tools



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get some 2-cycle carb hi-lo adjustment tools for the carbs that are set at the factory:? Thanks, lawnburner


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

what style? they have 2 different ones


----------



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

*either or both*

Thanks for answering so quickly. I like your username. Both kinds of tools if they are not too expensive. 
I already got my neighbors Craftsman trimmer running with tiny needle nosed pliers but I can see them twisting when I apply pressure. I basically want them just to have them for any future repairs that happen to come along. Thanks, lawnburner


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The tools you want are currently available on eBay. Depending on the tool you need there are "make do's" for most of them. Have a good one. Geo
eBay link;
http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-POULA...ryZ85915QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

lawnburner said:


> Thanks for answering so quickly. I like your username. Both kinds of tools if they are not too expensive.
> I already got my neighbors Craftsman trimmer running with tiny needle nosed pliers but I can see them twisting when I apply pressure. I basically want them just to have them for any future repairs that happen to come along. Thanks, lawnburner


I would get them off ebay if you could like geo suggested

it cost my store about $10 for each tool and thats our cost, I don't even want to thing how much they would be for a normal consumer


----------



## lawnburner (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate the help. I'll try e-bay


----------



## jonegar (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck finding the same tools for a Troy-bilt 2 cycle line trimmer? The carb screws are flat posts with a small hole to one side with a flatened side on the post. Talk about frustrating when you are trying to beat the rain and all you need is a little tweak on the high side to keep it running at full throttle!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

There is a set on eBay which contains all 4 tools, I think they are list by BSR or something, maybe they would sell you just one tool if that is all you need. Have a good one. Geo
http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-POULA...ryZ85915QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

